# Adding a A/V to the Edge antenna model



## paulrb (Jan 9, 2022)

Anyone hooked up their A/V system to the Edge?
The plan is HDMI with a HDMI Switch to run DVD player, CD player,etc. 

Tips?
Watch out for?

How To?


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

I always like to run the HDMI from edge to TV.
Then, optical audio out from TV into receiver.

This way, I can have the edge on the screen , but switch the receiver to something else (radio, music, etc) and still see the screen.
Also, then when I turn the TV off, the sound will stop as well. 

There are other ways to do this but this works the easiest for me.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Can you define A/V? When I think of an A/V system, it includes an AVR with inputs for all my sources and an HDMI output to my TV. No need for an HDMI switch. Just plug everything into the AVR.

If you have the idea that you can connect all your sources to the Edge itself via an HDMI switch, then you are mistaken. The Edge has no input capability.

If you connect everything to a switch then to your TV, then output optical audio to your sound system (AVR), you lose HD audio capability (assuming you have a Blu-ray player or streaming device with HD audio).

Lastly, assuming you don't have an AVR with enough inputs, you can reduce your component count be getting rid of redundant devices or upgrading older ones. Most DVD players can play CDs. But a BD player can play all 3 - BD, DVD and CD. Better yet, put all your audio/video files on a NAS or other storage device and you won't need a disc player of any kind at all.


----------



## paulrb (Jan 9, 2022)

paulrb said:


> Anyone hooked up their A/V system to the Edge?
> The plan is HDMI with a HDMI Switch to run DVD player, CD player,etc.
> 
> Tips?
> ...


Connected up and running.
Fairly straight forward
Tivo to A/V Amp.
DVD to A/V Amp.
Out on A/V Amp to TV.
All These By HDMI.
Optical In To TV by Fiber Optic Cable.
Two remotes run it all.

Issues.
BIG ISSUE
4 pieces of equipment from 3 different manufactures.
Not one of them calls even the cables by the same name.
Took some time to figure out leading to one other BIG issue.
Micro printing in the manuals.
Give us a break. If your are going to print unreadable manual put PDF versions on your web sites.
The frustration factor can not be understated.

Every thing working as it should.
Thanks for the help folks.

Paul


----------

